# Coleman Stove Advice



## RUSTY 54

I have A 3 burner that is 50+ years old. It became difficult to light. I went on line and found a web site that suggested that after draining the tank, fill it half full with denatured alcohol, give it a shake and leave it for 24 hours. Drain out the alcohol, rinse with Coleman Fuel, and refill it. 

I did that and it lit immediately and easily. I have to admit that my fuel was pretty old, and fresh fuel may have done as much as anything, but I thought this was worth passing along.


----------



## john warren

cool tip.

also most every part is available to rebuild the old ones. in fact there is what can only be discribed as a "cult" of coleman stove and lantern people out there that go all quivery when they find a special old coleman.


----------



## RUSTY 54

Every time I use it, I think about Dad. That's my main connection.


----------



## john warren

i know exactly what you mean. my father in law passed away last january at 87. he loved camping, so i hung his picture in my camper , he has on his old red plaid wool hunting pants. his old gas coleman stove is with me. 
a couple weeks ago i spent a week on the black river in onaway. sunday evening i cooked up some potato/onions and a couple pork chops on jack's old stove and he and i sat together one more time in the woods and had porkchops...at least he was there in my heart,


----------



## Kennybks

Lol, Coleman! Being from KS, I definately have ties to Coleman.

I worked for them twice in my life. Both times one of the worst jobs I ever had in my life. Why I did it a 2nd time is depressing me. LOL

I have several old relics still in use. Have a buddy still working for them in Wi****a. He gives me the DEAL anytime I need anything.

Got an ol 3 burner I keep in the duck blind. Pull it out, pump it up, light it, it bursts into flames, kick it out of the blind, stomp on it, kick it around until it goes out, wait till it cools enough to touch, put back on the table, re light, works perfect!

Been that way for 20+ years! I avoid using it in the boat though!  

Two Coleman products I DO like: hot water on demand, and the travel folding tailgater grill.

Guess cat heaters are ok too, but my buddy heater is world's better.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MR BIG

those old colemans are bullitproof


----------



## Happymr

Hi.

We have the 3 burner and 2 burner Coleman stoves. With the price of Coleman fuel you may want to convert your stove. For $20 you can by a Regulated Propane Converter. You will have to buy the high pressure hose. Then you can use your large tank from your Gas Grill. I always fill my tanks at the local Flying J, $3.18 lb this time of year. You can also buy a device that will let you fill your own 1lb propane tanks from your 20 lb propane tank.

Propane 1lb tank adapter $14 online at WallyWorld


----------



## RUSTY 54

Happymr said:


> Hi.
> 
> We have the 3 burner and 2 burner Coleman stoves. With the price of Coleman fuel you may want to convert your stove. For $20 you can by a Regulated Propane Converter. You will have to buy the high pressure hose. Then you can use your large tank from your Gas Grill. I always fill my tanks at the local Flying J, $3.18 lb this time of year. You can also buy a device that will let you fill your own 1lb propane tanks from your 20 lb propane tank.
> 
> Propane 1lb tank adapter $14 online at WallyWorld



Actually, I converted back to liquid from propane, A can of fuel lasts a long time and takes up less room than a 20 pounder.


----------



## sgc

I've got an old coleman stove. If any cult people are out there, I'd be willing to sell it. How much is it worth & where are these people?


----------

